# Seitenpaginierung Freehand



## milo (26. Oktober 2003)

hallo,
Gibt es in Freehand die Möglichkeit einer durchgehenden Seitenpaginierung, die ich z.B. auf Masterseiten einstelle?
für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar
milo


----------



## swampdragon (27. Oktober 2003)

*Seitenzahlen*

Leider nein, laut Macromedia ist dies erst in der Zukunft angedacht.(gilt bis Freehand 10)
Hier ein Tutorial, wie man jedoch eine grosse Anzahl von Seiten in Freehand durchgehend nummerieren kann. Leider ist Sie in Englisch:

http://www.macromedia.com/support/freehand/ts/documents/auto_pg_num.htm


----------



## milo (29. Oktober 2003)

*danke*

schade,
aber trotzdem danke für die antwort, erspart mir zumindest die suche!
gruß
milo


----------

